# Checking DND mail from home



## genesis98 (7 Nov 2005)

I had somebody tell me the other day that this was possible, anybody know if there is any truth to this? 
As well how is it done?


----------



## ladyincombats (7 Nov 2005)

I'm not sure how accurate the info I've received is, but from what I've been told, it can and is done for Senior Officers so they can maintain constant contact, but it also has to be set up by a LCIS tech.  
I have also been told by members that they have set their mail on autoforward to home address and it has worked.  I haven't tried it, but would be interested in learning if it works.


----------



## Armymedic (7 Nov 2005)

genesis98 said:
			
		

> I had somebody tell me the other day that this was possible, anybody know if there is any truth to this?
> As well how is it done?



Geez, you're the one with the Sig capbadge...we are supposed to ask you that.

If it is, I haven't seen it.....I don't think you can auto forward outside the secure system either. But I am sure it is possible.

Edit:

Now that further posts have mentioned DVPNI. I have seen it. While in Afghanistan. at our location away from Camp Julien, we called a special number on our sat phone, and was hooked up to our DIN internent email accounts.


----------



## genesis98 (7 Nov 2005)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> Geez, you're the one with the Sig capbadge...we are supposed to ask you that.
> 
> If it is, I haven't seen it.....I don't think you can auto forward outside the secure system either. But I am sure it is possible.




I've only done my 3's so far so I'm not qualified up to Network administrator yet. 

But thanks for the answer anyway, I already knew the mail forwarding method. I was asking about a different method but that's okay. Thanks


----------



## buzgo (7 Nov 2005)

DVPNI.

You need a laptop that has been set up for it. Its a dial up system. You don't need an LCIS tech to do. heh. Its not restricted to senior officers, anyone who has a real need for it can use it (travelling with work mostly.) IIRC you can also access the DWAN but it is very slow.

There is a better solution coming using the web, with tunneling and virtual private networks but I am a bit out of the loop and don't know whats happening with that.


----------



## 54/102 CEF (7 Nov 2005)

DVPNI HIGHSPEED

You use a DND laptop with a Northern telecom program to access the DIN via your high speed provider - you'll need a Linksys router or similar that can run a LAN Cable from the provider box to the router to your laptop.

Not yet widely in service - soon according to the Project Manager - DND is not buying the router though. This is an indiv resposnibility or if your boss says its a real need.

I say it is - high time DND got into telecommuting in a big way.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Nov 2005)

54/102 CEF said:
			
		

> DVPNI HIGHSPEED
> 
> Not yet widely in service - soon according to the Project Manager - DND is not buying the router though. This is an indiv resposnibility or if your boss says its a real need.
> 
> I say it is - high time DND got into telecommuting in a big way.


 And you see no Security Issues with people working in Public with access to sensitive material?

There have been rumours of DND pers accessing while riding OC Transpo buses.  Packed in like sardines on an early morning or evening bus, travelling to or from work, and working on a laptop or Palm Pilot is not very security conscious in my opinion.  But what the hey! they out rank me.


[EDIT]  Oh!  and there is the neat trick of capturing a 'Screen' that can be easily done with a Blackberry.....so Security seems to be becoming an after thought.


----------



## buzgo (7 Nov 2005)

I agree with you George, there are problems with this, but it is DWAN access, not CNET access. Hopefully, people are exercising the proper cautions when using these access methods.

Really, you could make the case that people using DND cellphones are releasing sensitive information as well. I've heard lots of people having loud conversations on the bus, DND and civilians (I'm sure that alot of hi-tech types are talking about sensitive business practices).


----------



## George Wallace (7 Nov 2005)

signalsguy said:
			
		

> Really, you could make the case that people using DND cellphones are releasing sensitive information as well. I've heard lots of people having loud conversations on the bus, DND and civilians (I'm sure that alot of hi-tech types are talking about sensitive business practices).



Actually, on the matter of Cell Phones, to include Blackberries and Palm Pilots, and any similar device that may be used in any way, shape and form as a Cell phone or Wireless connection, there are already policies in effect in many 'Sensitive' Government sites whereby they are not allowed on the premises or must be 'disabled'.  It is a serious concern.  Even my favorite means of saving data, the memory stick, is a sensitive topic in certain circles.

Security is all our responsibility.


----------



## buzgo (7 Nov 2005)

I happen to work in an area like that. You're not even allowed to have an mp3 player or walkman in parts of our unit lines. Its pretty entertaining when you hear a cell phone ring in certain spots ( it was the new CO last time   )


----------



## Harris (7 Nov 2005)

Email forwarding in Aldershot at least is disabled.  I know because I tried to do just that.  As for Highspeed DVPNI I beleive that will be wired, not wireless?  But I aggree with the security concerns.  There will be nothing stopping someone from buying a wireless router and accidently broadcasting his DVPNI connection.  Education is the key unfortunately I always see lots of computer/technology projects come out but no one ever provides training to go with it.

BTW Northern Telecom no longer exists.  The product is Contivity VPN, and it's made by Nortel (formerly Bell Northern Research, Formally Northern Telecom, Formerly Nortel, formerly Nortel Networks, and now again Nortel)


----------



## 54/102 CEF (8 Nov 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> And you see no Security Issues with people working in Public with access to sensitive material?
> 
> There have been rumours of DND pers accessing while riding OC Transpo buses.   Packed in like sardines on an early morning or evening bus, travelling to or from work, and working on a laptop or Palm Pilot is not very security conscious in my opinion.   But what the hey! they out rank me.
> 
> ...



Check the DVPNI site on the DIN - it tells the whole story vs rumours. The normal DND email is unclas - then secured via DVPNI - then higher versions exist for secure stuff.

If any evesdropper is so lazy to go after your normal email - 

As for bus commuting - thats an urban legend that needs more meat on it


----------

